# Question for Joby?



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby trying to figure out whats all going on here being that this is your dog that shes talking about and not the younger one I'm hoping fella. Please take a look here and if you don't mind please give clarity here. With Amanda theres no telling. Heres a link for you to see it at. You might want to see this anyway especially if it has to do with your female Luna.

http://www.boards2go.com/boards/board.cgi?action=read&id=1267317498&user=patwindsor


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Joby trying to figure out whats all going on here being that this is your dog that shes talking about and not the younger one I'm hoping fella. Please take a look here and if you don't mind please give clarity here. With Amanda theres no telling. Heres a link for you to see it at. You might want to see this anyway especially if it has to do with your female Luna.
> 
> http://www.boards2go.com/boards/board.cgi?action=read&id=1267317498&user=patwindsor


 
Just curious as to what the co-ownership consists off? Who is final say so for breeding? What if your trialing or training and other wants to breed? Never a fan of co-ownership...


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Sickening to read that, but not suprising at all.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Imagine how the poor guy that owns this female must feel. I would be pissed if I was him. He just the Co-owner and probally doesn't have a clue to this crap.#-o](*,):-\"


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Imagine how the poor guy that owns this female must feel. I would be pissed if I was him. He just the Co-owner and probally doesn't have a clue to this crap.#-o](*,):-\"


Just to play devil's advocate...maybe he does know and it's all agreed upon?! I sincerely doubt, since he has physical possession of the female that any sort of breeding could go on, without his knowledge. Unless of course, we're talking the immaculate conception  \\/

And you're going to drive Drew to drink Harry  ;-)


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Again, apparently nobody ever reads everything or looks further into it. Of course Luna is the female Joby has. It has been undecided whether we even plan to breed her. This is simply because the time is nearing to breed her. If it happens it happens if it doesn't than it doesn't. Everything we discuss we will work on an agreement together. Nothing has been decided, only looking for interest as we have had many inquiries over the past year. I find it hilarious that after so long of researching, proving, etc. and putting lots of work into what we have already I get harrassed for simply planning for preparation. If you would visit the website you would know pretty much everything there is to know about each of the dogs, health, temperment, working ability, pictures, etc. Harry I know plenty of people who don't have the best things to say about you, I have some things to say to you directly but it is clear I am more professional than many. Would be happy to answer any questions or concerns from anyone. Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

completely from an outsider standpoint...but seems like the start of this thread could have been better served sent as a pm or email.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Angie Stark said:


> completely from an outsider standpoint...but seems like the start of this thread could have been better served sent as a pm or email.


You're probably quite right there. The pros and cons of co-ownership may have been a better starter. Still haven't quite got my head around co-ownership of a dog... are there so many folks queing up for a dog.... I just don't get it at all.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry and Drew, why is this such a horrible thing? Or as Drew said "sickening" lol friggin dog people.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Per Amanda's Post:

Harry I know plenty of people who don't have the best things to say about you, I have some things to say to you directly but it is clear I am more professional than many

Amanda please do tell because you are full of shit, because I know top people that are good relationships between them and myself. As well as all my buyers for equipment and dogs ( even you were impressed with the little bitch you got ). So please feel free to make it public with their names and complaints. Cause you full of shit and you are trying to back peddle. If you don't then you are full of it and let it be known. Cause I keep in touch with everyone of my past clients and the happiness and how the dogs / equipment suffice for their needs 100%. So batter up sweetie " theres a fast ball coming down the field you going to strike out or hit a homer ". LMFAO


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Funny, cause I believed I called you and left you my number.... swing


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

:?::?: If this thread was started simply to be a personal attack on Amanda....maybe it should have just been titled as such, this is rediculous


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I often get a kick out of some of this stupid crap. But this thread is headed for the shit pile.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

It's the bad weather you know? We just got to make it till spring and some sunshine. It is a common phenomenon. It will pass. Look at you Lee, down in all that sunshine and just having a laughing good time. Weren't you from Spokane. Probably saw a lot of this with that weather.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Amanda Caldron said:


> Funny, cause I believed I called you and left you my number.... swing


Amanda I have not called and have ignored your call to avoid the he said she said chances. Now please back you statement about my character and business ethics and stop stalling. Also please refer to people that I have done business with and not have your friends get up to bat for you and to make false statements. Please we are all waiting for names of these people that you talk of. Oh yea by the way you have struck out sweetheart. Because this thread won't disappear like the one you had turn into a ghost and mysteriously go bye bye. Trust me I have nothing to hide a won't request its disappearance. Now next time you answer this thread be a lady and not a little girl and please oh please provide the people to back your statement. Have fun digging for dirt because I'm pretty sure you will hit the water table and drown in your lies and bull shit.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Angie Stark said:


> :?::?: If this thread was started simply to be a personal attack on Amanda....maybe it should have just been titled as such, this is rediculous


Sorry Angie you feel that way it was listed as meant and that was a question for Joby, which waiting for him to answer. This was not directed at Amanda although sorry if it sounded that way. Now she got everybody attention yes it towards her on that little girl back peddling comment about my ethics.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> It's the bad weather you know? We just got to make it till spring and some sunshine. It is a common phenomenon. It will pass. Look at you Lee, down in all that sunshine and just having a laughing good time. Weren't you from Spokane. Probably saw a lot of this with that weather.


I keep myself active and laughing during the winter months by walking through motels and peeing in the ice machines.

Think about it  

Cheers.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> It's the bad weather you know? We just got to make it till spring and some sunshine. It is a common phenomenon. It will pass. Look at you Lee, down in all that sunshine and just having a laughing good time. Weren't you from Spokane. Probably saw a lot of this with that weather.


Coeur d'Alene, Idaho to be exact. It is located about 45 mile east of Spokane, Washington. Maybe that is what is going on. It's called S.A.D. It is also just after the full moon.:smile:

This must be rubbing off on me. Anytime I get a bit excited here everyone here tells me TRANQUILLO.:smile:


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

I am not a crap talker... I am an in your face factual person, despite my age.... being 21 and bipolar at that I find it humoring that you can act even more like a child. I requested the previous post about lineage etc be deleted so I did. Which I don't see how that falls into play with this one. If you ignored my calls because you get kicks out of public disputes rather than being a man and handling it directly than I guess I understand and will play that way as well. However the people will always remain nameless because I was requested to not share those, I am a person of my word. Either way.... I have done business with you, obviously you are not in good standings with me by any means so there goes all merit that you remain in good standings with all people you have done business with. Don't really understand why we are not in good standings though because I never bashed you until now. I was impressed with the female because you were selling her for so cheap, it is apparent you didn't know what you had because you can't wait for the slower maturing dogs, which is fine. I knew you were shady from the beginning, promising the best dog possible, you made her sound like a goddess but as soon as she leaves your presence she is nothing until she is great in public you will claim how you imprinted this 3 month old dog for me and made her what she is today. By all means whatever makes you happy big man. Either way realize that I am not doing anything to appease anyone. I have done my research, I have proven the dogs, I have health certified the male (the female will be before breeding), etc. in no way am I looking for public acceptance. Thanks anyway for voicing your opinions, we, especially myself, on the WDF really enjoy listening to such ignorance. Have a wonderful night now and look forward to speaking with you directly again sometime soon.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

LOL Gerry, can only picture my yellow ice cubes!!! hahahaha


if i was a dude i probably would get a smile doing that myself.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay Amanda name one person I have sold a dog to other than yourself or a piece of equipment to. Bad or good for that matter to make yourself sound legit. Dont take hours because your still online to go digging to back your shit.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I got to wonder Gerry...How does such a devious thing even cross a normal persons mind??? LMAO


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

OK, I changed my opinion. Now it's starting to get cool. You better rush with your responses because I smell a lock up coming.:smile:


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Here we go again....and Jeff isn't even part of this one....LOL

Is it spring yet?!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Angie Stark said:


> completely from an outsider standpoint...but seems like the start of this thread could have been better served sent as a pm or email.


Doesn't it?


----------

